# DAMAGE -- NC-based Murder Mystery



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

FREE this WEEKEND!

*Damage* is free this weekend for download at Amazon. Get your copy today!

DAMAGE -- a new murder mystery for Kindle -- became available this week at http://www.amazon.com/Damage-ebook/dp/B00BI1W76U.

Blurb:
Raymond Waugh has spent seven years writing for a hole-in-the-wall daily newspaper in a peaceful patch of North Carolina. Only moderately ambitious, he is content to cover small town politics and school board meetings until a better opportunity comes knocking. But when a routine feature article lands him in the middle of a high society murder investigation, Ray quickly discovers how little he really knows about his sleepy rural county -- and the people closest to him. As events unfolds, Ray must figure out what's going on before any more damage is done.

Info:
Cost = 99 cents for Kindle version. 175 pages. Set in fictional Tramway County in North Carolina, present day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mark,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

*DAMAGE* -- a new murder mystery -- is now available for Kindle, Nook and Kobo! The paperback edition will be available on Amazon in the next few days!

http://www.amazon.com/Damage-ebook/dp/B00BI1W76U

Excerpt:
Walking felt unnatural. With each jerky step, Ray struggled to keep his legs beneath him. He had no weapon with which to defend himself, yet he was slowly approaching two of the most violent men he could say he ever personally knew. The fear that shook him had less to do with concern for his own safety than with the welling sense he was a helpless spectator about to witness a tragedy complete itself. Ray reached the open gate to the pasture. The silhouette of the lonely pine tree not far in the distance stood in sharp contrast to the orange and purple tinged sky. He was less than fifty feet from them.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

The DAMAGE paperback is now available through Createspace and Amazon!

Only $7.99 for the paperback or $2.99 for the eBook!

Paperback available at: http://www.amazon.com/Damage-Mark-Feggeler/dp/1482611562


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

"Damage" -- a new murder mystery set in contemporary North Carolina. Only $2.99 for Kindle edition or $7.99 for paperback.

Also, check out my new author website -- Books by Feggeler -- at http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

An interesting sensation to walk into my local bookstore and see DAMAGE on the shelf with books by other North Carolina authors. God bless independent bookstores!

DAMAGE is available at Amazon at $2.99 for Kindle or $7.99 for paperback. Click the cover image below to check it out!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

DAMAGE -- a murder mystery set in North Carolina -- is now priced at $0.99 on Amazon!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

*The promotion has begun!*

Get your FREE copy of the murder mystery ebook _"Damage"_ today through Sunday (May 9-12) only at Amazon. 
Click the book cover in the signature below!

The free promo is less than 12 hours old and "Damage" already is #47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Crime!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone who downloaded _*"Damage"*_ during the recent free promotion. Hundreds of copies given away in five countries thanks to the magical distribution channels of Amazon!

Now priced at 99 cents!

For info on "Damage" and my paranormal series for middle grade readers ("The Psi Squad"), visit my Books by Feggeler at: http://fegbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

DAMAGE is available for 99 cents at Amazon / $7.99 for paperback.

Also, THE PSI SQUAD is free through Saturday. Get you copy of this YA paranormal mystery while you can! Click the cover image below.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

And the local indie bookstore has finally pre-ordered copies of "Damage" to stock on its shelves. Amazing what a good review in the community newspaper can accomplish.

If you'd like to see why the locals are so interested, click on the cover below and read the sample. Heck, for only 99 cents you could read the whole darn thing!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like a few more copies need to be ordered, as the recently supplied books have moved off the shelf of the local bookstore.

As for the ebook, keep a close watch for freebie days throughout the fall to get your FREE copy of "Damage."


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

DAMAGE is FREE today and moving up the free downloads charts pretty quickly!

#41 FREE in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Murder

Get your copy by clicking on the cover in my signature line.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

*DAMAGE* - for sale at Amazon.com for just 99-cents!

*Opening Page:*
A click and a garbled ring tone let Ray know he was finally getting through to Jake's cell phone. He groaned at the thought of leaving another message. Five messages in as many days.

"Hey, Jake, it's me again. Look, call me back, will you? Everybody keeps asking where you're at and I'm running out of [bullcrap] excuses. I talked to Marco yesterday and he understands how it is. Your job is there for you whenever you resurface. Just&#8230; Just call me. Okay?"

Persistence had paid off through the years when it came to pulling Jake out of his many downward spirals, but something about this time gnawed at Ray. There had been fewer warning signs, no escalating mood swings or erratic behavior. Six days ago, Jake showed up to work clean and healthy. Five days ago he fell off everyone's radar. The total blackout of communication is what worried Ray the most. Not even Emily had heard a peep from him. At his worst, Jake would usually sober up just enough to touch base with his little sister to let her know he was still alive.

It was times like these Ray wondered how much Jake's family cared whether he lived or died. How many times can you set yourself up for disappointment with the same person before you write him off as a bad investment? Each time Jake went off on a bender Ray thought he might be ready to find out, but he always allowed himself to be drawn back in.

There's a fine line between faith and delusion. Ray knew he'd crossed it many times when it came to Jake's sobriety. Chances were good he would cross it again soon.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

FREE this WEEKEND!

*Damage* is free this weekend for download at Amazon. Get your copy today!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Take a quick look at my new author site, courtesy WIX.com. 
Future enhancements are to come, but for now I am very pleased with a new, clean look. 
Let me know what you think!

http://palerambler.wix.com/fegbooks


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

FREE thru Sunday, August 10

_DAMAGE_ is free this weekend for download at Amazon. Get your copy today!

http://www.amazon.com/Damage-Mark-Feggeler-ebook/dp/B00BI1W76U


----------

